# First thoughts on the PS4...



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

So I finally got my PS4 yesterday after being messed around by GAME. I was told yesterday I was still not able to get one due to amount of preorders they received so after a bit of a protest, I spoke to the manager there and he put one aside for me.

I picked up Battlefield 4, Killzone and Injustice.

£479 all together, that was with £60 worth of discounts with the bundle :doublesho

The machine is very good, it's quite understated, smaller than the Ps3 and very quiet.

The controller is quite different now, you have a touch pad where the start/select button used to be and there is a speaker on the controller and a huge light comes on during play. No sure what purpose it serves but it looks cool.

First game to play was Killzone, graphically very impressive but like the reviews said, the story is a little boring at times but it's a good FPS that showcases what the PS4 can do.

Secondly, I tried Battlefield 4. This is probably the highlight for me so far. The next gen graphics are almost lifelike in some places and the game is action packed and good fun, this is only single player too! I haven't played online due to the huge download required for online play.

Having said that, some of the visuals look Ps3/360 in places, particularly some cut scenes, obviously they've rushed to get this out on the next gen consoles but on the whole, a very very impressive game.

Injustice: Gods among us is a fighting game, a bit like Tekken I suppose but with Batman, superman, Ironman etc. It's not my favourite kind of game but it was only £20 with the bundle so I just grabbed it.

It's good fun fighting against superheroes or villains but like Battlefield, this is a port of the PS3/360 version with tarted up graphics and in some places, it looks very poor, particularly cut scenes.

On the whole, I'm really impressed with the PS4, even this early on in it's life, the games really are a giant leap visually and the launch games are great.

9/10.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Yay! Good review, i agree, games are always poop at launch, i was really impressed with killzone, only thing i dont like about next gen machines is multiplayet for mates, bring back 4 player same room games! All this online stuff gets a bit tiring!


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the review. I'm going to wait until just before the COD Ghost upgrade code expires in March before I get one. I'm hoping there will be more games released by then.


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

The light on the controller is for the Playstation camera. Best to avoid Battlefield 4 online at the moment the game is so broken its unbelievable. Don't forget to download your Freebies from PSN+


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2013)

allan1888 said:


> The light on the controller is for the Playstation camera. Best to avoid Battlefield 4 online at the moment the game is so broken its unbelievable. Don't forget to download your Freebies from PSN+


What are the freebies


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah what freebies?


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Deniance said:


> Yeah what freebies?


I can't recall the names but two games are free to download, you also get discounts on games and add-ons etc.

It's required for online play too.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

Good review.

I've been very impressed with the console. It will be a good while yet before we start to see truly next gen games. At the moment they are current gen slightly tidied up and in 1080p.

I've read a few articles recently and basically developers aren't making multi platform games optimised for the capabilities of the ps4 and xbox one as the main market/money maker is still the ps3 and 360. Therefore they are designed around them and their capabilities and next gen don't really get much more. It's not until we see the next uncharted and drive club that we will see what next gen is all about. While killzone looks very impressive, I found it to be an awful game overall which really surprised me as I loved killzone 3.

I'm looking forward to this time next year with the ps4


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

As nice as it would be to own one, I may wait until there are more worthwhile games released. Also, the current lack of bluray playing capability is a shame.

I recall the PS3 suffering with the same problem, it was some time before any games were released in sufficient quantity that I thought were considerably better than the PS2, despite me buying one on launch day.


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> As nice as it would be to own one, I may wait until there are more worthwhile games released. Also, the current lack of bluray playing capability is a shame.
> 
> I recall the PS3 suffering with the same problem, it was some time before any games were released in sufficient quantity that I thought were considerably better than the PS2, despite me buying one on launch day.


They play blu rays very well indeed. No mp3 support yet but Sony say the next firmware update will fix this


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

The free games are contrast and resogun,resogun being the best out of the two but there both good games for being free but only if you have a PSN+ account.the PS4 is a very good console I had mine on day one and the only problem I'm finding is that there online play is very laggy,and they need to improve that vastly because compared to the xbox one they have some catching up to do In that department.SJ.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

I'll get a PS4 a little later into its life, still got loads of life left in my PS3 and have bought a Wii U for the kids.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

More thoughts.

I'm finding Killzone hard work, it's almost like they've gone to town on the graphics and have neglected the story. 

The actual story line has the potential to be interesting but it is just isn't! It's deathly dull in places and I've turned it off a few times to play Battlefield 4 which has a fantastic single player.

However, multiplayer on BF needs a lot of work.

The sound effects can disappear completely and the game lags very badly sometimes. Poor show EA.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

winrya said:


> They play blu rays very well indeed. No mp3 support yet but Sony say the next firmware update will fix this


Thanks, I didn't realise. I'm sure I read somewhere that they couldn't play certain discs. Maybe I'm getting confused with 3D?


----------



## winrya (Aug 4, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Thanks, I didn't realise. I'm sure I read somewhere that they couldn't play certain discs. Maybe I'm getting confused with 3D?


Out the box they don't play, once you install the 1.51 update all is good


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

winrya said:


> Out the box they don't play, once you install the 1.51 update all is good


Does that update allow it to play 3D discs?


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

No neither ps4 or xbox one play 3D Blu ray. It will probably get added in an update later


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

I heard Sony were scaling down their support for 3D as it's been a epic flop. 

If true, good riddance!


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Hey if anyone wants to play bf4 give us a shout p..... Need to find a good team to join


----------

